# Current status of Marriott Resale dept. in Orlando for new listings



## dlpearson (Mar 3, 2010)

Just spoke to the Marriott resale listing office, and thought I'd pass along the current practices/status (none of which surprises me, by the way, given the current market conditions):

1.  Marriott is not taking any new listings (regardless of resort/location) currently to resell (nor doing any immediate buyouts).  The woman I spoke to said they have "sufficient inventory at the moment" (that's an understatement! )
2.  You can be put on a waitlist to be considered to be sent a listing agreement, IF they ever need inventory to resell at your resort.
3.  If/when you get listed, they still take a 40% commission should your week sell.
4.  Doesn't matter whether you bought directly from Marriott or not (they'll potentially take your privately purchased resale week, IF they ever need inventory to list/resell at your resort).

She gave me the current asking prices, and what the proceeds would be on each of my 3 resorts (Monarch Summer $25,900, BeachPlace Platinum $30,900, and Manor Club Sequel Platinum $23,900--those are the list prices before 40% commission) if a sale were to go through.  Not surprisingly, the two weeks I bought resale would come out way ahead, but for the Monarch week I bought directly from Marriott I'd lose $2k.  Not bad considering, but I know this is MAJOR dream-land!  I don't realistically ever expect anything to come of it, but I went ahead and put my name on their waitlist just in case......My guess is once you even get on their sales list, it would take minimum 1+ years to actually sell.

David


----------



## VacationPro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the information.  I just closed on another week at Newport Coast and was hoping to have Marriott sell my Manor Club original.  I figured it might take a year or two.

Do I just ask for the resale department?


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the same status concerning resales as when I called them a year about selling my platinum week MMC.  I put my name on the wait list and figure I'll be dead before they call me


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 4, 2010)

When I called 3 months ago they were not taking listings unless you were upgrading to a new purchase direct from them. Then they would list the week you owned but again it could take 1-2 years if ever to sell.


----------



## dlpearson (Apr 6, 2010)

Surprisingly, this week (without any warning other than I had put  my name on the list a month or so ago when I called/made the initial posting above) I got an email from Marriott with a contract filled out in my name to list my Monarch summer week.  I guess they feel they need more inventory there (although no indication given how long they think it would take to sell).  Haven't decided whether to submit the paperwork or not..........

-David


----------



## dlpearson (Apr 6, 2010)

KathyPet said:


> This is the same status concerning resales as when I called them a year about selling my platinum week MMC.  I put my name on the wait list and figure I'll be dead before they call me



Kathy, I thought Marriott finally sold your MMC week for you a little while ago, but maybe I'm getting confused with a different post...?

We're at Manor Club this week for spring break.  It's been 8 years since we were here last.  It's still one of our favorite places (although the unusually warm weather--92 degrees!!--is taking its toll on sightseeing....)

David


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 7, 2010)

Dave,  They sold my Gold Barony Beach week for me.  My name is on the wait list for MMC


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 7, 2010)

How does one get hold of the Marriott Resale office if looking to buy?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 7, 2010)

For all potential purchases, call 866 468 2447. 

Marriott's selling price for a "resale" is the same as their price for a "new" timeshare.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 7, 2010)

does this mean you can flip the Marriott TS?


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 7, 2010)

dlpearson said:


> Surprisingly, this week (without any warning other than I had put  my name on the list a month or so ago when I called/made the initial posting above) I got an email from Marriott with a contract filled out in my name to list my Monarch summer week.  I guess they feel they need more inventory there (although no indication given how long they think it would take to sell).  Haven't decided whether to submit the paperwork or not..........
> 
> -David



I wonder if this means they have a willing buyer for your week?  I think I'd call if I was you, to find out if that's the case or if the email is just a follow-up to you putting your name on the list.  Good luck if it is a chance to sell - most folks here would say that's a quick turnaround.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 7, 2010)

FlyKaesan said:


> does this mean you can flip the Marriott TS?



In some cases, yes, depending on the demand.  Resales-by-Marriott do exist, but it's not a guaranteed benefit of ownership.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 7, 2010)

Dave M said:


> For all potential purchases, call 866 468 2447.
> 
> Marriott's selling price for a "resale" is the same as their price for a "new" timeshare.



Thanks Dave.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Resale now taking names.*

I was given the Dear John letter several months ago when I contacted them about several of my units. They were no longer even taking names for the lists. Just today, however, I received this email stating that they now have my information and would contact me if something comes along.






> Dear Terry *****:
> Thank you for expressing an interest in selling your Marriott Vacation Club timeshare week. It is our pleasure to confirm that you are registered with Marriott’s Resale Operations Office. When market conditions permit, you will be offered an opportunity to sign a listing agreement with Marriott Vacation Club (MVC) listing your property for sale.
> 
> In 2009, despite a soft real estate market and overall poor
> ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Between your email, Terry, and the one that David mentioned he received, I think this is a good sign that Marriott's optimistic about timeshare sales recovering.  Of course it's still as Kathy says in her post in that other thread, that if an owner's week is put on any waiting list it could be a for a long while, but these recent emails are better than the indications from late last year that resales-by-Marriott weren't being encouraged at all.


----------



## MikeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> I was given the Dear John letter several months ago when I contacted them about several of my units. They were no longer even taking names for the lists. Just today, however, I received this email stating that they now have my information and would contact me if something comes along.



I got the same e-mail today, and I contacted them about 9 months ago.  I also view it as a good sign...you never know!!!


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 7, 2010)

Interesting.  I added my name to the list for my MMC way over a year ago and I did not receive a E Mail.  I'm going to call and see why not.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 7, 2010)

Called down there and spoke to a very nice lady who confirmed that this E Mail went to all the owners who have added their names to the waitlists for all MVCI's.  She said that the E Mails were sent in alpha order by resort.  I told her that M came before O and that if someone who owns at Ocean Shores had received one than I should have had one.  She confirmed that I am on the list and confirmed my E Mail which is correct and said she would make sure I got one.  We will see,


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is my letter from Marriott back in May 2009 in reference to EOY Legends Edge. I did this online registration for all four of my Marriott units, knowing that I could always by a resale at a much cheaper price, and also knowing that it may take years for Marriott to sell my units.



> Dear Mr. and Mrs. *****:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Resale Operations regarding your desire to sell your ownership at Marriott’s Legends Edge at Bay Pointe. It is always a pleasure to be of service to our valued Marriott Vacation Club Owners.  The following information is provided to assist you with making the best choice for your selling needs. Your desired timeframe for sale will often determine which option will work best for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimIg23 (Apr 8, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> Here is my letter from Marriott back in May 2009 in reference to EOY Legends Edge. I did this online registration for all four of my Marriott units, knowing that I could always by a resale at a much cheaper price, and also knowing that it may take years for Marriott to sell my units.



Where do you do this online?


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 8, 2010)

got my copy of the notice confirming that I am registered to resell my MMC unit  today so they did send it as they said they would.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Don't remember!*



JimIg23 said:


> Where do you do this online?



I am not sure that I didn't email my desires of selling to them. I just checked my old emails and didn't find any to them, however, I did find the emails from them (as copied above).  Not sure.


----------



## NJN2Mom (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck sellling theit TS thru Marriott Resale Operations lately?  I called today to check the status of our wait-listed Aruba Ocean Club and was told they have sold 49 1BR Gold units YTD.


----------



## Lets have less Greed (Jan 1, 2011)

*The resale dilema*

Indeed there are concerns in the USA to obtain a resale for a timeshare and I hope the situation will change for this owners soon. In Thailand at the JW Marriott Phuket Beach Club, Marriott's award wining resort, Marriott refuses a promised resale, because the new Resort next to it which is in a different owner structure, is not as popular as the Phuket Beach Club. Marriott purchased against the charter of the Phuket beach Club a Block of 12 unitsX50 ,( the last units at Phuket Beach Club)to use as a" lead-horse" for there new Asia points program.Eventhough the majority of units are at the not so popular Mai Kao Resort the sale is done at the(sold out), Phuket Beach Club, It appears Marriott does not want to do the resale because it could effect, the selling of Asia points. 
 Due to risk issues one can not just resale a timeshare  in thailand on the open market, and one wants to see/feel a resort before one make such a purchase therefore a resale on property is the best thing ,( and the Market condition in Thailand/Asia permits this) It appears the Homeowner association Charter has as well  mysteriously changed , there is only a Advisory committee with no power to help the owners.
The overseas Marriott team is spinning the issue continously.there is indeed a need to get clarity from the Thai Owner since he is the sponsorof this resort, if this is appropriate. The Asia Market to resale is there, however Marriott suppresses this demand with the Asia Point program a program indeed not on the same panache as the Phuket Beach Club, and the Asia points program devalues the value of the Phuket beach club.

Like to hear, how we can solve this challenge where everyone is a winner and not only Marriott and the Asia points, but aswell the original Owners


----------

